# some regrets



## cvap (Mar 12, 2009)

I sold my 5210 with all its attachments recently. Did not think I used it enough to warrant keeping it, but you don't realize how handy they are until you don't have one. had loader, bush hog, root grapple, tiller, snow blower, two bottom plow, and fire wood saw. It all went for 28k.
Already thinking of starting over with something smaller and articulating, like Antonio Carrera's SRX8400. They have double the hp of the 5210, are much smaller, leave a Farmi winch on the rear, and still can use implements hydraulically or pto'd and in front of you. I still have a stiff neck from pulling implements. 
Anyone out there had any experience with these widely scattered orchard tractors and dealers?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! I like the look of the Antonio Carrera's, but I'd do a lot of research on them before I would buy one. Check service and parts availability in your area, and read some reviews. I've heard that there was a lot of trouble with these babies, but I really know nothing of them.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

*Articulating*

Here is what you need CVAP. This thing will make a limp noodle hard. lol
http://www.porteretuv.com/Porter_Flier_-_1_op_800x618.jpg
Its a One machine, for all things, needing done. My wife always wanted to know why I had to have 6 different tractors. Don't they make ONE that will do it all? Told her I would sell all 6 if she went and got me one of these. She laughed so hard, I had to call the ambulance to give her Oxygens, so she could finish laughing her donkey off. I wanted to know what was so Funny???? ??


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have made the same mistake many times over I would end up selling something I didnt use much only to realize I needed it more than I thought. I never heard of that Antonio Carrera's SRX8400 but I will check it out.


----------

